
The U.S. Is on the Verge of Lockdown 2.0 - dankohn1
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-22/u-s-heads-into-second-round-of-lockdowns-as-coronavirus-surges
======
dankohn1
Behind paywall: [http://archive.vn/DKo4I](http://archive.vn/DKo4I)

